# My IBS Diary



## FlameBird (Sep 19, 2012)

I've been suffering from IBS for around a year now, though I only started hearing about keeping a diary a few weeks ago. Being quite the techie I looked for alternatives to paper-based diaries but couldn't find one I like, so I made my own. So, disclaimer: I made this Android app. I believe this is not against the rules but mods please feel free to remove this post if it's not appropriate._My IBS Diary_ will work on nearly any Android phone and tablet (if it doesn't work on yours we can work something out) and is designed to be really easy to use and free of clutter. It lets you keep track of what you eat, your BM's and how you feel. You can also keep any kind of notes you want.It costs a dollar (which you can get refunded if you don't like the app) and you can get it here: My IBS Diary.


----------



## FlameBird (Sep 19, 2012)

BTW, if you tried the app and didn't like it (or actually found it useful), I'd really appreciate if you shared your thoughts and comments with us, either here or privately via email.


----------



## Vicgirl (Oct 15, 2012)

Any chance you'll make it availabe for the iPhone?


----------



## FlameBird (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry, I'm afraid not. The reason is that I would have to buy an iPhone, Apple computer and pay an expensive annual license just to get started







However I'm sure there are some good alternatives on the iPhone, some of them reviewed in this forum (http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/forum/88-apps-and-media/).


----------

